# Off season upgrades



## sdelli (Feb 1, 2016)

Decided to spend some time in the off season adding to my wine cellar.


----------



## sdelli (Feb 1, 2016)

First.... Get the carboys off buckets and milk crates.... Get the barrels off milk crates.
Build a bench and stain it.


----------



## sdelli (Feb 1, 2016)

Next... Add more racks! All have to be stained... Then assy...,Still not done.


----------



## sdelli (Feb 1, 2016)

Adding two corners and an arch with base to existing ones....


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice space indeed!


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy cow! That is fantastic work!


----------



## PittGrad (Feb 1, 2016)

Really nice space. Is that 7 barrels?!?! I always appreciate these sorts of pictures so I can share with better half as a sort of 'see honey...they all have 7 barrels and I just want one'


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2016)

You really rocked it out. looks awesome!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great space and a great upgrade. Well done!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2016)

What part of the house is your cellar? Looks like a basement in some shots but then in others there are lots of (eye level) windows?


----------



## sdelli (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks! I will put up more pics when the additional racks are in.... It is in my basement. Garden view level though so windows on outside walls show yard.


----------



## sdelli (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is the outside of the cellar...


----------



## bkisel (Feb 2, 2016)

Top shelf! Very nice!


----------



## 4score (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow....wonderful!


----------



## danr (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful and inspiring.I just picked upa bunch of discarded pine from a local millwork shop.All sanded measuring 3\4x1 1\2x4 feet I think more bottle storage is in the works for me.Just wondering-wouldn't it be easyer to stain everything before assembly(I'm talking the short pieces that hold the bottles and uprights)?At any rate my cellar is MUCH more humble.


----------



## sdelli (Feb 3, 2016)

Absolutely! I stain everything... Then assy... Then touch up. I cheated and picked my stain. Poured half of the quart into a container. Then poured half of polyurethane. It stains and seals in one application!


----------



## sdelli (Feb 14, 2016)

Wine cellar upgrade is complete!


----------



## sdelli (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Double Daylo (Feb 15, 2016)

That is the type of room that every one of us dreams about. My cellar is pretty impressive but is childs play compared to that. My next house I need to make something I can sit down and drink wine in.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 16, 2016)

way impressive


----------

